# C1762 AND C1765 amniofix injections



## mzmunoz24 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm new to pain management BCBS does not recogonize C codes even with medical documentation submitted. Any advise you can give me to help me out?


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know what state your in so I can't lookup a medical policy for your area.

Are you getting them preauthorized?  I assume so since you're stating "with medical records."  So all I am assume (since I don't have all the information) is that the medical necessity did not meet their requirements to cover, which is at their discretion. 

Here is the Medical Policy for North Carolina area and the C codes and Q codes would be what they would expect them to be billed with.  
https://www.bcbsnc.com/assets/services/public/pdfs/medicalpolicy/bioengineered_skin_and_tissue.pdf


----------



## mzmunoz24 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm submitting the codes for the state of Texas.


----------

